# Jumping Spider



## kalgra (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey everyone new here. I just started into photography about 9 months ago with my first dlsr. Macro was kind of my first love. I did a small series with little guy my wife found in our shower. I wanted to do something a little different so I played with some different glass, mirrors and magazine back drops for color.

I was trying to stay around f10/f11 as that seems to be the sweet spot for my lens but im thinking f16 would have been better DOF wise as I know I missed focus of some of these. The little guy was tough to keep still.

Anyway let me know your thoughts. Also id be curious on what you all have to say in terms of the color and exposure on these shots. I have three different monitors all showing me different degrees of brightness and color. On one they look under exposed the other over exposed and the third appears a bit too warm for what I had intended.


----------



## cdryden (Mar 23, 2016)

I like the blue background in the last picture. Great set, nice job.


----------



## kalgra (Apr 8, 2016)

A few new ones.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2016)

Neat

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalgra (Apr 20, 2016)

Some new ones from today


----------

